# Paph. Johanna Burkhardt 'Melencia' AM



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2015)

My Johanna Burkhardt 'Melencia' got an AM of 83 pts. The DW is 7.1 cm and PW is 1.9 cm. It flowered after I re-potted so it did not have the number, spacing of arrangement and consistency of flower size to garner a higher award. Hopefully I grow it better next time. I named it after my mother.

Ramon 

Paph. Johanna Burkhardt 'Melencia' AM


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2015)

gorgeous. great form and color. adductum parent is anitum no?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2015)

Justin said:


> gorgeous. great form and color. adductum parent is anitum no?



Most likely.

Ramon


----------



## paphioland (Jun 5, 2015)

nice dorsal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rbedard (Jun 5, 2015)

LOL, congratulations again Ramon.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2015)

rbedard said:


> LOL, congratulations again Ramon.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:Thanks Robert!

Ramon


----------



## Spaph (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats! Great bloom and growing!


----------



## Candace (Jun 5, 2015)

What a beauty.


----------



## Heather (Jun 5, 2015)

Congratulations Ramon!


----------



## troy (Jun 5, 2015)

That was yours, I saw it in judging, excellent plant!!! Huge dorsel sepals!!! Huge blooms, monsterous, congrats!!!


----------



## cattmad (Jun 5, 2015)

My favourite cross and that's a beauty

Congrats

Is it from the hilo strain?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 5, 2015)

Where'd you get this from?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where'd you get this from?



Hawaii.

Ramon


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrat's on the award. Such a beautiful dorsal.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2015)

Beautiful in every way! I hope mine looks as good.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 5, 2015)

Gorgeous.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 5, 2015)

That's really something! Grow it big & strong with 6 flowers & try for an fcc!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 5, 2015)

What a gorgeous flower. Congrats...well deserved!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats ! Beautiful flower and name !


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2015)

That is extraordinary!!


----------



## emydura (Jun 6, 2015)

The dorsal is just incredible


----------



## hbathong (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats! Hi Ramon, may I know if its flowers are fragrant?


----------



## Ruth (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice.

A photo with all flowers please?


----------



## Justin (Jun 23, 2015)

it is a masterpiece.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## orchidmaven (Jul 6, 2015)

Very nice Ramon, congratulations!


----------



## khrisna.9 (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow i love it


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jul 9, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 9, 2015)

hbathong said:


> Congrats! Hi Ramon, may I know if its flowers are fragrant?



No

Ramon


----------



## hbathong (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks


----------

